# Slaying On Bob Sykes Bridge! Mangs For Dinner!



## KvartekMedia

VIDEO: 




Whats going on folks? So as you guys know the LY have fully moved into our bays for the time being. This means that if you find the LY, you find the fish. Headed out to bob sykes the other day and it didn't disappoint. Caught some live LY's and got to work. Caught 1 flattie and 4 mangroves. Would of had my damn limit but these things break me off so much lol. Anyways the fishing should only get better now with how its looking! As always, ill leave a video up above if any of yall wanna check it out! Tight lines


----------



## Fishaddikt88

Looks good man!!

Hey, I'll actually be in the Navarre area next week, Wednesday thru Friday. I'm wanting to paddle out in my kayak into the gulf mainly for kings and spanish, but also wanting to do some inshore fishing. Do you ever fish Navarre Bridge for mangroves?? Could you use a sabiki rig for the LYs? I may paddle out to Bob Sykes at some point as well and give it a try.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Dude nice job!!! Have you ever hooked Ly's in the breast fin? It is right behind the fin there is a bone that really holds the hook well. You and your brother should both go in on a 17 or 19 skiff, that would make some good offshore vids.


----------



## stevenattsu

Boat-Dude said:


> Dude nice job!!! Have you ever hooked Ly's in the breast fin? It is right behind the fin there is a bone that really holds the hook well. You and your brother should both go in on a 17 or 19 skiff, that would make some good offshore vids.



Looks like they went in together an stole a shopping cart


----------



## KvartekMedia

It’s called working at Publix & your manager giving you an old shopping cart that’s about to be thrown out. Thanks for your concern anyways.
-Kaleb


----------



## stevenattsu

KvartekMedia said:


> It’s called working at Publix & your manager giving you an old shopping cart that’s about to be thrown out. Thanks for your concern anyways.
> -Kaleb


There already tearing the new carts up at the Pace Publix!? Damit man yall need to get on that


----------



## KvartekMedia

The best way is a cast net man! They usually hold up under the bridges bro! Good luck fishing man. Tight Lines bro


----------



## KvartekMedia

That’s Kyle man, I’m at the one downtown !


----------



## stevenattsu

Give Bubbles a call he’ll fix them up for you


----------



## yukondog

Nice going, you might want to put some tape over the handle of your cart. I see your post on the cart never mind


----------



## jack2

KvartekMedia said:


> That’s Kyle man, I’m at the one downtown !


the one on cervantes?

jack


----------



## jack2

stevenattsu said:


> Looks like they went in together an stole a shopping cart


are you a tsu graduate? cause that's what we did for fun in troy.
steal the red and white grocery store carts, take 'em to the campus and have roller derby down the hill behind alumni hall.

jack


----------



## stevenattsu

jack2 said:


> are you a tsu graduate? cause that's what we did for fun in troy.
> steal the red and white grocery store carts, take 'em to the campus and have roller derby down the hill behind alumni hall.
> 
> jack


Yes sir, and I know what hill your talking about


----------



## jack2

LOL
that is unreal. shoot me a pm and let's go fishing.

jack


----------



## jack2

i crashed and burned several times and had to go to edge memorial for just scrapes and bruises. maybe because i was drunk, i don't know.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## stevenattsu

jack2 said:


> i crashed and burned several times and had to go to edge memorial for just scrapes and bruises. maybe because i was drunk, i don't know.:thumbup:
> 
> jack


I went too the edge of death a few times between 2002 -2006


----------



## ReefWrangler22

Kyle what size slammer III was that ?


----------



## KvartekMedia

I’m Kaleb! Kyle is my twin brother man, but it’s a 3500 !


----------



## specktackler57

Your videos rock. I have fished that spot for many years. Catchumup


----------



## Boat-Dude

You 2 brothers should get this boat.


https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f50/17ft-cape-horn-sale-909076/


----------



## jack2

KvartekMedia said:


> I’m Kaleb! Kyle is my twin brother man, but it’s a 3500 !


i remember reading some posts by "kyleforawhile".

jack


----------



## Floridaboater

“Man” “bro” “man” “bro” cant even read this thread without going crazy 🤫


----------



## Beachbum420

Nice video bro !!


----------



## capt.joe

I used a cut down cart to fish Sykes back in the 90's. I even had a car battery to run my baitwell pump.


----------



## softbutchharley

good to see  Glad to see we weren't the only ones getting the break offs !! lol tried 20# flouro / wire leader and no break offs, but still getting banged on the pilings a lot down from you at the bridge. Re doing reels with 20# flouro and 2-3 ft of lighter (14#) flouro. Same carolina rig setup. We had shrimp and caught some ly's as well, they hit both. Taking baby pinfish next outing. ALSO...saw a nice mangrove caught yesterday at Navarre pier late afternoon, My friend got it by accident while looking for flounder with bull minnows. TY for sharing your info and techniques and see you in the future out there. Dolphin Eyes is our boat


----------



## Fool4fishin

Totally enjoyed the video!!! I just can't visualize your location. I've fished from the bridge at the Marlin restaurant. Also from the bridge you drive up on near 17th ave. How to you get to the Sykes where you were? I'd love to turn my 2 brothers on to a good spot. They've not had much success and are soon to be skeptics..


----------



## Fool4fishin

I shared the video with my brother. He says he's fished that spot on the bridge and caught a lot of blues. Then I remembered. I never went all the way to the end of the bridge so it wasn't familiar to me. Anyway I'm coming down soon for my birthday get away. Ill definitely hit that spot!🎣


----------

